# Header von jpg, png und wave



## The_S (6. Dez 2006)

Hi, hab da mal zwei simple Fragen:

1. JPG, PNG und WAVE haben ja Header (zumindest geh ich davon aus), haben die Dateiformate auch "Footer" (also stehen Infos am Ende) bzw. stehen sonst wo Informationen die nichts mit dem Bild/Sound ansich zu tun haben?
2. Wie erkenne ich Anfang und Ende solcher Informationen bei diesen Dateiformaten (bei Header reicht ja nur das Ende und beim Footer nur der Anfang  )?

Das wars auch schon. Danke!


----------



## DaKo (6. Dez 2006)

Hi,

zu 1
soweit ich weiß, befinden sich alle Metadaten im Header. Somit existiert kein Footer.

zu 2
keine Ahnung


----------



## Illuvatar (6. Dez 2006)

Das Format von nem Header ist ja meistens genau festgelegt. Wenn das ist "17 byte bildname und 5 byte Datum" dann erkennst du das Ende daran, dass 22 bytes durch sind


----------



## Bert Brenner (6. Dez 2006)

http://www.wotsit.org/


----------



## The_S (6. Dez 2006)

@ IllI

joa, aber erstmal finden wo das steht  .

@ BertBrenner

danke, schau ich mal drüber

@ DaKo

das ist schonmal n Anfang 

Weitere Tipps werden natürlich gerne entgegen genommen


----------

